# Big Jack



## Tavisteam (Apr 28, 2016)

The hands are just wire, masking tape and some pvc tubing from Home Depot.


----------



## Tavisteam (Apr 28, 2016)

Add some pinstripes and a funky bat tie and wallah!
The PVC legs weren't enough to support his weight (good thing I didn't put him on the roof), so I had to insert metal conduit inside the pvc for added support. Don't know how many times I need to learn this lesson - going back to reinforce my PVC support structure has become a common step in many of my projects.


----------



## Tavisteam (Apr 28, 2016)

Here is a picture that shows the base.


----------



## Tavisteam (Apr 28, 2016)

Trying to figure out what he will be holding in his hand. It has to be very light because the PVC arm won't hold much weight. If I can make it light enough, I'm thinking a Christmas present with the lid off and an evil jack-in-the box popping out.


----------



## Tavisteam (Apr 28, 2016)

some close-ups


----------



## Tavisteam (Apr 28, 2016)

I didn't realize until posting this that I left off the coat tails - I'll have to rectify that.


----------



## WickedWino (Aug 19, 2012)

That is amazing! I can see why you added some extra height to him. You'll get such an impact with a prop this tall! Nicely done!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

HOLY BLEEP JACK!!!!
That is stupendous!!!


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

That's FREAKIN' AWESOME! Nice job!


----------

